# Repairing glass chip



## Fedaykin (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi, I just got a nice 45g half circle tank this weekend off clist.. when I got home and turned on the light I noticed a chip in the curved front glass I didn't notice previously. It is quite small and appears to be on the inside like it was smashed with a rock. The spot is quite small but I see tiny spiders in it almost. Wondering what your opinions are of repairing it?


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know for sure, but I wonder if an auto glass place could fix it like they do with chips in car window glass. Just a thought.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh too bad it's on the curved glass kinda hard to repair, it must have had a good clunk to get the spiders, not sure I would trust it full of water 45 gallons makes a h-ll of mess on the floor.


----------

